# Altum angel fish



## catfishbi (Sep 4, 2008)

I got 5 Altum angel, they are middle size and too big for my 40G, so I'm selling them out for 19 each. here are the pic


----------



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

Are these from R. Orinoco or are they Peruvian?


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

Here is a video I made this summer but uploaded today of some Altum angelfish. These guys were pretty large. Dont forget to hit the HD button.


----------



## catfishbi (Sep 4, 2008)

pic added


----------



## chunkylover817 (Sep 28, 2007)

where do you live catfishbi??They look like peruvian scalares, just like mine, but I would be intersted in them anyways, if you could hold them until i get my big tank up and running( in about a week or two).


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

These are so cool. We used to have them. They can really get large.


----------



## catfishbi (Sep 4, 2008)

yep, wasn't thinking when I get them but after put in the tank realized they are too big for my 40g planted tank


----------



## catfishbi (Sep 4, 2008)

Still available


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Wish I had a place to put them, those are really nice looking.


----------

